# WANTED: REAR DISCS & HEAT SHEILD FOR UNDERSIDE OF THE BONNET



## Hasnaat2013 (Sep 15, 2018)

Let me know if anyone has got any of the above for my r35.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi I have bonnet heat shield £60 cash plus postage.


----------



## Hasnaat2013 (Sep 15, 2018)

Skint said:


> Hi I have bonnet heat shield £60 cash plus postage.


Can you send me pictures on 07564186196


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Hasnaat2013 (Sep 15, 2018)

If you can pm me your details and let me know how much with postage.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess std parcel force £12.95 or if you wish to find a preferred courier that’s fine.

If you wish to purchase pls call or message me on 07860 299991


----------

